# Avacodo 24 wicking help needed



## Clouds4Days

Hello my fellow peeps.
Just need some help on wicking the Geek Vape Avacodo 24 please.
I watched a vid of rip trippers and did exactly what he did and the vape was awesome no problems at all until there was juice at the bottom which my wick could not reach.

So i tried re wicking and left the tails long enough to reach the bottom but now im getting dry hits.

Is it me that's just being a moron or is that just the way the avo works where there always supose to be about a mil or two of juice left in the tank?

Your input is appreciated and sorry if there is a thread already on this. I dont know why but i battle to search threads without going through pages and pages and still finding nothing.
Maybe its just me being a Moron again.
Vape on...


----------



## Kaizer

I keep the tails pretty short, Like just barely going through the wick holes. The cotton wicks when tilting the mod while vaping.
Works for me so far....



Can forward to about 11:30 for wicking

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The secret to the Avo, Avo 24 and the Theorem is to trim the thickness of the wick tails going into the tanks itself to around 50% of the thickness going through the actual coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stephen

As Rob says the secret is cut down wick. Cut the wick at an angle from halving it at the tails, and ensuring that the cut is complete and the wick is at 100% just above the Juice holes. 
The wick gets thicker as you get closer to the coil.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Spydro

Ollie the Wickmeister/Buildmeister's Avo video made my first build on the Avo 22's perfect... use the same on the Avo 24's. I've never had a dry hit on any of the Avo's. The tapered cut allows the tank to breathe where the wick tails go into the tank. After a couple of rewicks I now cut my wick tails so short that they barely go down into the tank at all, maybe 2-3mm max. Just tilting the mod to vape keeps the wicks happy all the way to the bottom of the tank.



Thanks again @Ollie for that video, and @Rob Fisher for sharing it with me before my first Avo's arrived.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Casper

I wicked my AVO 22 last night, its something new for me, as I have been using the Kangertech Deck on the SubTank, which I can now coil and wick with my eyes closed. And yes, i reckon the Avo is going to take a couple of wicks to get it just right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

My first shot at wicking after watching rip trippers the vape was amazing just i dont usually tilt my mod while i vape and wasnt sure if its fine if i tilt the mod cause i thought juice would run down the holes into my face hahaha.

But the vape is amazing and awesome flavour on this rdta only one issue, it guzzles juice like a Irishman on st padys day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SkollieG

@Clouds4Days As said above i have seen that thinning of the wick is the way to go. The Vaping Bogan has a great tutorial on the avocado that he posted a few days ago. Should you need to see it in action.


----------



## theyettie

Howzit buddy. I only dripped (for a long time) and got the avo 24 on Monday, so I too had to go through school all over again with this tank...
I think I took 15 dry hits on Monday!!!! 

I get what everyone is saying with regards to the short tails, awesome if you're running in single coil mode, but I have dual fused claptons in there, so not letting the tails hang deep ain't gonna do the trick. As @Rob Fisher and the other blokes said, thin out the tails as they go down towards the tank.

She's going like a boeing now! I'll upload some pics from my phone just now.

This is by far the most pleasurable my vape has been this year! This thing is AMAZING!!!

Good luck.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## theyettie



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theyettie

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 54692



It's very clear to me that you've wicked this thing much more than I have... Mine looks kak against yours... But it works, so I guess it's okay. I'm jealous now, I'll sit with this bugger again tonight.


----------



## Rob Fisher

theyettie said:


> It's very clear to me that you've wicked this thing much more than I have... Mine looks kak against yours... But it works, so I guess it's okay. I'm jealous now, I'll sit with this bugger again tonight.



I can't take the glory for the coil and wicking... mine was done by @BigGuy at @Sir Vape! Craig got tired of me saying tanks were KAK because I had cocked up the build... so now he automatically builds my coils and wicks them before Vape Mail arrives! I don't know if tanks and things have just improved or whether it's because my goodies are just coiled and wicked properly by an expert but all my new tanks have been really good of late!

I do know the answer... build and wicking is everything with these rebuildables!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie

Rob Fisher said:


> I can't take the glory for the coil and wicking... mine was done by @BigGuy at @Sir Vape! Craig got tired of me saying tanks were KAK because I had cocked up the build... so now he automatically builds my coils and wicks them before Vape Mail arrives! I don't know if tanks and things have just improved or whether it's because my goodies are just coiled and wicked properly by an expert but all my new tanks have been really good of late!
> 
> I do know the answer... build and wicking is everything with these rebuildables!



Haha, well done!! Now that's some good client service right there. And yes, build good and these tanks reward you very, very richly!!

In my defense, I built it this morning with only a pop rivet and nail clipper at my disposal... It's my own fault though. I had two stunning little twisted SS coils in it, but this morning my vapemail came and I could not resist trying out the fused clapton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper

Lololol

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

theyettie said:


> Howzit buddy. I only dripped (for a long time) and got the avo 24 on Monday, so I too had to go through school all over again with this tank...
> I think I took 15 dry hits on Monday!!!!
> 
> I get what everyone is saying with regards to the short tails, awesome if you're running in single coil mode, but I have dual fused claptons in there, so not letting the tails hang deep ain't gonna do the trick. As @Rob Fisher and the other blokes said, thin out the tails as they go down towards the tank.
> 
> She's going like a boeing now! I'll upload some pics from my phone just now.
> 
> This is by far the most pleasurable my vape has been this year! This thing is AMAZING!!!
> 
> Good luck.



I don't agree with long wick tails needing to be down in the Avo tanks FWIW.

A not so great quick picture of a single Clapton on one of my Avo 22's with it's wick tails that are so short you can just barely see them in the tank (and some of that from the wick sagging when it became fully loaded with juice). I take long, slow full lung hits, and I never get a dry hit from it. All of my other Avo's have dual builds with the same short wick tails (although not Clapton's), and none of them dry hit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## theyettie

Spydro said:


> I don't agree with long wick tails needing to be down in the Avo tanks FWIW.
> 
> A not so great quick picture of a single Clapton on one of my Avo 22's with it's wick tails that are so short you can just barely see them in the tank (and some of that from the wick sagging when it became fully loaded with juice). I take long, slow full lung hits, and I never get a dry hit from it. All of my other Avo's have dual builds with the same short wick tails (although not Clapton's), and none of them dry hit.



I agree with the short tails running a single coil,so with the tilt as you vape they stay wet. But how does the short tails work with dual coils? Check my pic below,how will the coil at my hand's side get juice without long tails?


----------



## Spydro

theyettie said:


> I agree with the short tails running a single coil,so with the tilt as you vape they stay wet. But how does the short tails work with dual coils? Check my pic below,how will the coil at my hand's side get juice without long tails?
> View attachment 54738



With short wick tails don't mount your Avo so the coils will be on the top and bottom of the mod when you have it tilted to vape.

I mount the Avo's so the dual coils are on the sides of the mod. That way when you have it tilted to vape all tails get wet when the tank is still around a half to third full, and when it is nearly empty at least one leg of both wicks still get wetted good enough to not get dry hits. The Avo mounting has been even easier since the .5mm atty shields I bought got here because I can use more than one if needed to position the Avo's coils sideways on the mod when screwed down snug against the mod. Clear as mud probably, but it has worked for me from the start with the Avo's.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## theyettie

Spydro said:


> With short wick tails don't mount your Avo so the coils will be on the top and bottom of the mod when you have it tilted to vape.
> 
> I mount the Avo's so the dual coils are on the sides of the mod. That way when you have it tilted to vape all tails get wet when the tank is still around a half to third full, and when it is nearly empty at least one leg of both wicks still get wetted good enough to not get dry hits. The Avo mounting has been even easier since the .5mm atty shields I bought got here because I can use more than one if needed to position the Avo's coils sideways on the mod when screwed down snug against the mod. Clear as mud probably, but it has worked for me from the start with the Avo's.



Haha,it sort of makes sense. I'll play around a bit. Thanks mate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

theyettie said:


> Haha,it sort of makes sense. I'll play around a bit. Thanks mate



OK, let me try to clarify... a picture is worth a thousand of my misguided words maybe.

In your picture above of the Avo the 'Avocado' brand is facing us. That means the AFC slots are on the left and right side in the picture as that's where the 2 coils are. Mount the Avo on your mod so that the AFC slots are on the left and right side of your mod when you tilt it to vape it. The Avocado brand would be away from you or toward you when tilted.


----------



## theyettie

Spydro said:


> OK, let me try to clarify... a picture is worth a thousand of my misguided words maybe.
> 
> In your picture above of the Avo the 'Avocado' brand is facing us. That means the AFC slots are on the left and right side in the picture as that's where the 2 coils are. Mount the Avo on your mod so that the AFC slots are on the left and right side of your mod when you tilt it to vape it. The Avocado brand would be away from you or toward you when tilted.



Boom,the penny has dropped!! Thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

I have another problem with my avocado peeps.
No matter what juice i put in i dont get a avocado taste...
What the hell thats false advertising. 

Sorry just felt like being silly since my wicking problems are solved. Ive cut the tails short as you suggested @Spydro (same as rip trippers) and Im really enjoying this tank. Dam amazing.

I almost broke the tank yesterday before i even vaped it hahaha.
Im not the type to read packaging or leaflets so when i saw the filling shield i wandered whats this and wanted to pull the whole thing off. Hahaha.
And i dont know how but i was trying to remove the glass to insert the blue seals and sliced my thumb finger nicely hahaha.
I was at war with the avacodo yesterday

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## theyettie

Bahaha. Fiesty avo you got there. If you want to get the avo taste wrap it newspaper and put it in a drawer for a week or so. 

Jokes aside,stunning tank!! Enjoy bud

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie

UPDATE: I followed @Spydro 's advise with regards to the tails on the dual coils. It makes a huge difference IMO. With the long tails I had to occasionally move them around because I would start to get hints of a dry hit if I chained it. I didn't even rewick, I just cut them shorter and boom, I can chain vape to my heart's content without getting that pre-dry hit taste and sound. 

Sound advise, much obliged sir.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

theyettie said:


> UPDATE: I followed @Spydro 's advise with regards to the tails on the dual coils. It makes a huge difference IMO. With the long tails I had to occasionally move them around because I would start to get hints of a dry hit if I chained it. I didn't even rewick, I just cut them shorter and boom, I can chain vape to my heart's content without getting that pre-dry hit taste and sound.
> 
> Sound advise, much obliged sir.



Happy to hear you made it happen for yourself.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chronix

After reading this I am no longer getting dry hits with a 8 wrap 22awg paralell coil in my avo 24. Thanks alot!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

The avo 24 is one amazing tank. The flavour is so so good. Its a really nice full body vape. The flavour is not as smooth as the ccell coils but it is definitely gives better flavour than the ccell coils.
The avo is definitely my favourite tank right now.
The only issue i have is that i vape between 2 or 3 diffrent juices a day and only carry 1 mod with tank to work everyday.
So i been using the avo and i have to make sure i vape every last drop of juice before refilling with a new juice.
In order to do that i litterly have to vape with my mod in the air lookinh like im downing a shooter.
This is a bit annoying.
Only solution is to buy another avo and have dedicated juices for each tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## theyettie

Clouds4Days said:


> The avo 24 is one amazing tank. The flavour is so so good. Its a really nice full body vape. The flavour is not as smooth as the ccell coils but it is definitely gives better flavour than the ccell coils.
> The avo is definitely my favourite tank right now.
> The only issue i have is that i vape between 2 or 3 diffrent juices a day and only carry 1 mod with tank to work everyday.
> So i been using the avo and i have to make sure i vape every last drop of juice before refilling with a new juice.
> In order to do that i litterly have to vape with my mod in the air lookinh like im downing a shooter.
> This is a bit annoying.
> Only solution is to buy another avo and have dedicated juices for each tank.



Hahaha. Or be adventurous and vape whilst standing on your head. I know what you mean. I'm also looking at getting a second one.


----------



## theyettie

Chronix said:


> After reading this I am no longer getting dry hits with a 8 wrap 22awg paralell coil in my avo 24. Thanks alot!



Awesome!! Enjoy bud!


----------



## Kamiel

Holy Moly, I should have seen this one coming! I just got my Avo yesterday, waited all day to try it (Ramadaan and all) and I reckon it's defeated me! 

I'm using Olly Build It's method but I don't know if I've effed up the wicking or the coil because it's burnt hit city all day up in here.


----------



## Stephen

Kamiel said:


> Holy Moly, I should have seen this one coming! I just got my Avo yesterday, waited all day to try it (Ramadaan and all) and I reckon it's defeated me!
> 
> I'm using Olly Build It's method but I don't know if I've effed up the wicking or the coil because it's burnt hit city all day up in here.



Hi Kamiel, is there a bit of play where the wick goes through the wicking hole into the tank?


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> The avo 24 is one amazing tank. The flavour is so so good. Its a really nice full body vape. The flavour is not as smooth as the ccell coils but it is definitely gives better flavour than the ccell coils.
> The avo is definitely my favourite tank right now.
> The only issue i have is that i vape between 2 or 3 diffrent juices a day and only carry 1 mod with tank to work everyday.
> So i been using the avo and i have to make sure i vape every last drop of juice before refilling with a new juice.
> In order to do that i litterly have to vape with my mod in the air lookinh like im downing a shooter.
> This is a bit annoying.
> Only solution is to buy another avo and have dedicated juices for each tank.



Two Avo's in hand quickly turned in five in hand when the Avo's 24's came out. They are also my tank of choice over all others, but then I have always built for the liquid I run in all my toppers rather than be limited to MFG builds. As for the cCell's, I do enjoy the .9Ω in tanks on TC mods where I can dial in the liquids good enough. My preferred tanks for them are now the Melo III 2ml and 4ml. Have 5 in hand, will have more for juice rotations.


----------



## Christos

The wicking also stumped me initial. I don't really push any cotton into the wick holes. 
The holes are covered by fluffy cotton and I hold the mod and tank horizontally when vaping for the juice to enter the holes and wick. 
Currently I'm running a 4mm ID clapton and I'm not a fan of trimming the wick to make it thinner. 

I haven't had a dry hit since I decided to not push cotton down the hole.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer

Christos said:


> The wicking also stumped me initial. I don't really push any cotton into the wick holes.
> The holes are covered by fluffy cotton and I hold the mod and tank horizontally when vaping for the juice to enter the holes and wick.
> Currently I'm running a 4mm ID clapton and I'm not a fan of trimming the wick to make it thinner.
> 
> I haven't had a dry hit since I decided to not push cotton down the hole.



@Christos any chance of getting a pic of your build? Would love to see how your 4mm cotton tails are sitting please.


----------



## Christos

Kaizer said:


> @Christos any chance of getting a pic of your build? Would love to see how your 4mm cotton tails are sitting please.


Sure thing. 
The tank is almost empty but I'll post pics this evening as I have a busy day ahead.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kamiel

Stephen said:


> Hi Kamiel, is there a bit of play where the wick goes through the wicking hole into the tank?


There is. I think my issue is that my coil has hotspots and the cotton arms are too long... I will rebuild, snip down and give it a go tonight.


----------



## Kamiel

Christos said:


> The wicking also stumped me initial. I don't really push any cotton into the wick holes.
> The holes are covered by fluffy cotton and I hold the mod and tank horizontally when vaping for the juice to enter the holes and wick.
> Currently I'm running a 4mm ID clapton and I'm not a fan of trimming the wick to make it thinner.
> 
> I haven't had a dry hit since I decided to not push cotton down the hole.


I'm willing to try this definitely as your technique suits the sort of builds I'm used to. I'm not really a fan of the Genesis-style atty but the flavour promises and rave reviews had me intrigued enough to go in boots and all. 

Will report back tonight. If it works, you're a legend sir. I'm pretty damn close to flinging this thing out the window.


----------



## theyettie

Kamiel said:


> I'm willing to try this definitely as your technique suits the sort of builds I'm used to. I'm not really a fan of the Genesis-style atty but the flavour promises and rave reviews had me intrigued enough to go in boots and all.
> 
> Will report back tonight. If it works, you're a legend sir. I'm pretty damn close to flinging this thing out the window.



That's the Avo for you, it's tricky to get the wicking right, but VERY, VERY rewarding when you do. Don't give up buddy. I only build claptons in it, I reckon the slower ramp up time reduces the risk of dry hits a lot. I'm running dual twisted claptons in there with a 3mm ID and they are going beautifully. The build doesn't have to be this intense, I just prefer it this way because I like a warm to hot vape. If you build slightly smaller dual claptons in there you will get everything this tank promises, minus the heat.

I keep referring to dual coils as I have had many, many issues trying to run it in single coil mode. For single coil mode you definitely should not (or just barely) tuck the tails into the juice holes.

Even on the dual coils I make the tails very, very short (tip I picked up from @Spydro). It sounds wrong and logically you should get dry hits when the tank nears empty, but it doesn't, I promise.

I'll quickly pull the wicking out and rewick it whilst taking pics. Maybe it helps you!

Give me a minute...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kamiel

theyettie said:


> That's the Avo for you, it's tricky to get the wicking right, but VERY, VERY rewarding when you do. Don't give up buddy. I only build claptons in it, I reckon the slower ramp up time reduces the risk of dry hits a lot. I'm running dual twisted claptons in there with a 3mm ID and they are going beautifully. The build doesn't have to be this intense, I just prefer it this way because I like a warm to hot vape. If you build slightly smaller dual claptons in there you will get everything this tank promises, minus the heat.
> 
> I keep referring to dual coils as I have had many, many issues trying to run it in single coil mode. For single coil mode you definitely should not (or just barely) tuck the tails into the juice holes.
> 
> Even on the dual coils I make the tails very, very short (tip I picked up from @Spydro). It sounds wrong and logically you should get dry hits when the tank nears empty, but it doesn't, I promise.
> 
> I'll quickly pull the wicking out and rewick it whilst taking pics. Maybe it helps you!
> 
> Give me a minute...


L E G E N D.


----------



## theyettie

Let's do this thing:

Here are the monster coils with old wick chucked:



Jap Cotton pulled through:



Trimmed down:
I cut them "v" shaped, just to get those tails nice and narrow before the tuck



Tucked:
Very lightly and gently, making sure there's an opening where the tails go into the juice holes. At this point I wet them up and leave them for a minute or two so that the cotton can expand and settle. After this I do my fine tuning. I have a vape, if I get spitback, I know there's too much juice passing the tails, so I fluff them out a bit to make the opening between the tails and the holes smaller. I do this until there's no spitback. So the space left in the pic below was way to much initially.



Gently pushing some cotton back towards the coil:
Just to make sure my cotton sits snug in the coil. (Notice the space left in the juice holes are much smaller already...)



Side on view:
You don't even see the tails...



Air hole alignment:
I don't align the airflow with the coils (you can see the post through the air hole below), just to make sure that if there's some juice that escapes when I tilt to vape, it won't run out the air hole facing me. This makes a very nominal difference to overall airflow and insures that there is never, ever any leakage.



This is what I've been doing without any dry hits to speak of. Every now and again the cotton screws around ever so slightly and I get a little bit of spitback, I then just play around with the tails again to block enough of the juice holes to stop that. But this is a rare occurrence.

I hope this helps @Kamiel!! If you still decide to chuck the avo out your window, just let me know where that window is so that I can be there to catch it...

Adios amigo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kamiel

theyettie said:


> Let's do this thing:
> 
> Here are the monster coils with old wick chucked:
> View attachment 57004
> 
> 
> Jap Cotton pulled through:
> View attachment 57005
> 
> 
> Trimmed down:
> I cut them "v" shaped, just to get those tails nice and narrow before the tuck
> View attachment 57006
> 
> 
> Tucked:
> Very lightly and gently, making sure there's an opening where the tails go into the juice holes. At this point I wet them up and leave them for a minute or two so that the cotton can expand and settle. After this I do my fine tuning. I have a vape, if I get spitback, I know there's too much juice passing the tails, so I fluff them out a bit to make the opening between the tails and the holes smaller. I do this until there's no spitback. So the space left in the pic below was way to much initially.
> View attachment 57007
> 
> 
> Gently pushing some cotton back towards the coil:
> Just to make sure my cotton sits snug in the coil. (Notice the space left in the juice holes are much smaller already...)
> View attachment 57008
> 
> 
> Side on view:
> You don't even see the tails...
> View attachment 57009
> 
> 
> Air hole alignment:
> I don't align the airflow with the coils (you can see the post through the air hole below), just to make sure that if there's some juice that escapes when I tilt to vape, it won't run out the air hole facing me. This makes a very nominal difference to overall airflow and insures that there is never, ever any leakage.
> View attachment 57010
> 
> 
> This is what I've been doing without any dry hits to speak of. Every now and again the cotton screws around ever so slightly and I get a little bit of spitback, I then just play around with the tails again to block enough of the juice holes to stop that. But this is a rare occurrence.
> 
> I hope this helps @Kamiel!! If you still decide to chuck the avo out your window, just let me know where that window is so that I can be there to catch it...
> 
> Adios amigo





theyettie said:


> Let's do this thing:
> 
> Here are the monster coils with old wick chucked:
> View attachment 57004
> 
> 
> Jap Cotton pulled through:
> View attachment 57005
> 
> 
> Trimmed down:
> I cut them "v" shaped, just to get those tails nice and narrow before the tuck
> View attachment 57006
> 
> 
> Tucked:
> Very lightly and gently, making sure there's an opening where the tails go into the juice holes. At this point I wet them up and leave them for a minute or two so that the cotton can expand and settle. After this I do my fine tuning. I have a vape, if I get spitback, I know there's too much juice passing the tails, so I fluff them out a bit to make the opening between the tails and the holes smaller. I do this until there's no spitback. So the space left in the pic below was way to much initially.
> View attachment 57007
> 
> 
> Gently pushing some cotton back towards the coil:
> Just to make sure my cotton sits snug in the coil. (Notice the space left in the juice holes are much smaller already...)
> View attachment 57008
> 
> 
> Side on view:
> You don't even see the tails...
> View attachment 57009
> 
> 
> Air hole alignment:
> I don't align the airflow with the coils (you can see the post through the air hole below), just to make sure that if there's some juice that escapes when I tilt to vape, it won't run out the air hole facing me. This makes a very nominal difference to overall airflow and insures that there is never, ever any leakage.
> View attachment 57010
> 
> 
> This is what I've been doing without any dry hits to speak of. Every now and again the cotton screws around ever so slightly and I get a little bit of spitback, I then just play around with the tails again to block enough of the juice holes to stop that. But this is a rare occurrence.
> 
> I hope this helps @Kamiel!! If you still decide to chuck the avo out your window, just let me know where that window is so that I can be there to catch it...
> 
> Adios amigo


Thanks so much, bud. Shot for going out of your way to help a brother out! 

I've followed your instructions verbatim (I'd send pics but my phone is out of comission) and I will report back on my findings once I break my fast this eve. I'm optimistic, though: your technique seems to be the most sound (it relies on simple gravity and not on the tails sucking up the juice like a straw). I know lot of people don't like tipping the mod when tooting but for me, it's a pretty natural action for vaping. 

It's really weird how divisive this tank is, but I guess it's because there's no established methodology here. Anyway, I'm amped for tonight. Looking forward to it so much!

Stay awesome man! LEGEND.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I tend to put a slight amount of cotton in the hole but it's all surrounding the hole. 

I also don't pack the clapton tight and I have had no spit back yet. 

I use tweezers to put a small amount of the wick in the hole but it's just there not to flood the chamber.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Larry

Howsit folks, 

Thanks for the awesome info that's already here. I'm struggling to get proper flavour production from my avo, ran dual 26/32 10 wrap claptons last night but the vape was too warm so I threw in a dual 26g 10 wrap SS and although it's a more comfortable vape temperature wise, the flavour is somewhat lacking when compared to the claptons.

I'm going to try a dual 24g build tonight to see how it compares but what would be best flavour build be without too much heat?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Kamiel

I can successfully report that the minimal cotton wicking method has treated me well. I'm getting RDA-like flavour on this thing atop my Hcigar VT200 with a single 3mm 8-wrap clapton. Love it. Won't be getting rid of it any time soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kamiel

Larry said:


> Howsit folks,
> 
> Thanks for the awesome info that's already here. I'm struggling to get proper flavour production from my avo, ran dual 26/32 10 wrap claptons last night but the vape was too warm so I threw in a dual 26g 10 wrap SS and although it's a more comfortable vape temperature wise, the flavour is somewhat lacking when compared to the claptons.
> 
> I'm going to try a dual 24g build tonight to see how it compares but what would be best flavour build be without too much heat?


I've only had for two days (and have only been successful with it for a few hours), but these bottom-fed tanks seem to be more orianted around clapton builds. The slower ramp-up of claptons is more conducive to a cooler vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larry

Thanks @Kamiel will try a single clappie out tonight and see how she runs.

Got 3mm 10wrap dual 24g in atm with the tails of the wicks just dipping under the deck. Flavour is better but still not great - gonna give it a full day's run.


----------



## JW Flynn

i'm running a single coil in mine, and have to say that I was also struggling my ass off with this one. First I tried the notch coils... that came out pretty quickly as the 5 mil one was hectic and kept on dry hitting because of the big coil... wicking on those are a bit iffy, need to play with it still... Then I did a fused Clapton 6 wraps 3 mil ID this seemed to work pretty well, but then it only does for about a day or two and then starts having issues... 

The build I have had the most success with so far is a fused Clapton 4.2 mil ID this works like a charm.. No wicking issues... in fact, have to bump up the wattage allot in order to get rid of excess juice.. move flavor and vapor that way in any case, hehe

I still need to play around allot with the wicking on this one.. Have to say, wicking on the Griffin is SOOOOOOOOOO much simpler and fool proof to do, especially when compared to the avocado... But, all that being said, this is my first genesis style tank and I have had 0 experience on them... i'm even considering trying those old ss mesh wicking techniques 

so to summarize what worked for me was to increase the ID of the coil, pretty sure you don't need to go all out and have a 4.2 like I did but hey, it works, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie

Kamiel said:


> I can successfully report that the minimal cotton wicking method has treated me well. I'm getting RDA-like flavour on this thing atop my Hcigar VT200 with a single 3mm 8-wrap clapton. Love it. Won't be getting rid of it any time soon.



It's great, if your'e getting the single build right you've definitely figured this tank out. I still battle with the single builds, but then again, I don't spend too much time perfecting it as I need huge dual coils for the heat I require!

Njoy you avo mate!


----------



## theyettie

Larry said:


> Thanks @Kamiel will try a single clappie out tonight and see how she runs.
> 
> Got 3mm 10wrap dual 24g in atm with the tails of the wicks just dipping under the deck. Flavour is better but still not great - gonna give it a full day's run.



Tell you what, send me 100ml Alpha Charlie and I'll help you sort your Avo out... Hehehe.

Claptons seem to be the way to go with this tank for flavour and cloud. A colleague of mine runs a bit smaller dual build in there, getting very good flavour and very little heat as he also doesn't like a warm vape. 

His build is dual fused clapton with a 2.4mm ID, 5 full wraps. Decent cloud, good flavour. Maybe worth a try? I don't like this build though, for me the Avo wants large diameter claptons for superior flavour and cloud. But then you need to live with the heat. I love a warm to hot vape, so it feels like Geekvape made this thing especially for me...

Don't know if you've seen, but Rip trippers reckons this tank is for single claptons only. Amazing how taste differs. It's a good thing though, overwise we'd all be driving purple 3L Ford Cortina's.


----------



## DeeJona

Rob Fisher said:


> The secret to the Avo, Avo 24 and the Theorem is to trim the thickness of the wick tails going into the tanks itself to around 50% of the thickness going through the actual coil.


Thank you Uncle Rob - I was trying to articulate that for some time now on the Forum - so I will revert to say I'll Second that motion, especilaly with macro coil builds and the insane Vertical coil build wicking.


----------



## AnArKi

Hi Guys

I've had my tank since launch, and after battling with various setups (wire, diameter, wicking) I would recommend the following setup:
Dual Fused Claptons - 3mm
The short wicking method described above

I tend to close the air vents to half, as I prefer a warmish vape, but wide open also works.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## OneEyeLeft

My preferred coil in the Avo 24 is a single coil 7 wrap 4mm ID parallel 28AWG SS316. 
Ramp up is quick so you don have to bump up the wattage just to get it going, instead you can play with the wattage to get the vape temp the way you like it.
Using the short wick method I have not had any issues although I tend to vape at low wattage - I run it from 28 to 45 Watts depending on the juice.


----------



## Rebel

For me the best tank to date.
Was really enjoying this tank until i lost the peek insulator that tiny little one that goes over the gold 510 pin.


----------



## OneEyeLeft

Ha! Same thing happened to me.

Here's how I fixed it:
Heatshrink on the long screw to just cover the bottom and sides of the head and a little O ring around the short screw.

Reactions: Useful 3


----------



## Larry

Lol @theyettie at the moment this avo gonna need more than alpha Charlie to save it - it's on the verge of appearing in the classifieds. I'll try the lesser wrap dual Clapton as you suggested and see how she goes. Running it in single coil mode with a 3mm 26/32 8 wrap Clapton atm and the vape is underwhelming re flavour and vapour production. This avo will know it's fate before the night is over lol

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Kaizer

@Larry I see gave up on it 

I am probably going to join you with putting mine up for sale as well. I dont have the patience to keep trying to get the build right.


----------



## Larry

@Kaizer yeah man, it just wasn't living up to all the hype for me - once again shows how subjective a "good rta" is. Perhaps I could've tried another 234 times to get the perfect build/wick setup but ain't nobody got time fo that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kamiel

OK. Conclusion time. 

This tank is damn good. As good is everybody who loves it says... if you treat it right. After the amazing assistance I've been getting in this thread, my good experience has been based on two words: "minimum wicking". The tails of the cotton have to literally juuuuust poke out of the wicking holes in order for the coils to saturate whilst vaping. 

Also tipping the mod during tokes is essential, as gravity will force liquid into the coils, making dry hits nothing but a memory. IT IS possible to wick with longer tails and achieve a straw-like action but you have to be almost dead perfect with your wicking and airflow-- which I am not, and that lead to unbearable levels of frustration. Power to you if you can achieve a long tail build. I can't. 

I disagree that The Avocado is best in single coil mode. I've recently tried a dual coil build and I've found that the wicking consistency is much improved, and the flavour quality is as near as makes no difference. It's certainly up there with RDAs -- especially with claptons, as the better flavour and slower ramp up seems to favour the tank.

With the minimal wicking method, Velocity deck, and fantastic filling mechanism, the Avo has been an absolute joy. In fact, I haven't looked at my Griffin since I got this thing going. It's a game-changer for sure, and I'd strongly recommend it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

